# 08 Jetta 2.5 oil change



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)

I need to change the oil on my 08 Jetta 2.5

First is castrol edge syntec 5w-40 the correct oil, thats what the dealer uses 

How much do oil do I need? About 6 quarts from what i have been reading

Is a mobile 1 filter a good filter to use, or should i use MANN filter?

Thank you


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That's the right oil. Some I know do like using the Castrol European formula which is 0W-30 I believe. As far as filter goes I know there is sometimes argument here between my VW friends and I. I use Fram and have never had a problem. My friend uses OEM only as purchased from the dealer (which I believe is Mann). 

As far as oil quantity, I believe the Bentley manual says something different than what people feel is the 100% accurate number of 6.2-6.3L I believe. Worst part of doing the 2.5L oil change is all the damn oil it takes! :banghead: Hope that helps.


----------



## scorch07 (May 17, 2011)

Castrol European? Mobil1 is the only Euro formula I know of and it's 0W-40. Actually just put that in mine last weekend. I like it so far. The main thing to look for is the VW 502 spec. I know some might argue that's not important but it's still a safe check to have. The manual says 5w-40 but 0W-40 is totally fine too.

As for the amount I got by fine with 6qts. In fact I might be a little over full (oops!) but my dipstick is being odd so I'm not sure.


----------



## eimajamie (Jul 29, 2008)

Castrol 5w40 full syn 6.3 quarts
VW branded Mann filter 
This is dealer/manufacturer spec.
Though most filters (within reason) are made the same. Its a material/fabric that traps particles of dirt. Not too much that can be upgraded on their design. And manufacturers oil change interval of 10k is retarded. Change it when it looks dirty. Every 3k-5k miles.


Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------

